# Beginnings of a Wolf army



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've been wanting to start a wolf army for about 2 years after reading the books but was told the new wolves dex was going to be out the following years. So seeing as it has been over a year and still no dex and being able to find an old one cheap I've started properly collecting. Heres a start to the army, 10 blood claws based from Ragnar's Claw.










Ragnar and Sergeant Hakon









more to come!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Looking great so far! Nice use of green stuff to 'wolf' them up.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking good, bud! I'm looking forward to seeing more of your minis as your project progresses, good luck, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

nice green stuff hair and sholder totum good work.
I stated a space wolf army years agoe and never went anyware with it then got inspired during the summer of 08 and now have a fully panted 2750pts army and am converting a dread and a secound long fang squad this weekend. Best of luck on your army


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Quick update

Hakon is almost finished, still needs some extreme highlights and the chainsword painted. Can decide how to paint the left shoulder pad, black or yellow :huh: 

anyways on to the pics:

































sorry for the poor picture quality but they are just quick ones.

Cheers
Callum


----------



## tat2artst (Feb 10, 2009)

looking good. I think the left shoulder pad staying black would look better imo.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice, i've always wanted to do a wolf army too, but getting a hold of the codex isn't easy.

I like the green stuff you have done so far, and the painted model looks good too.

Is that just shadow grey over a black undercoat?

Can't wait to see more!:victory:


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Imperial Dragon said:


> Very nice, i've always wanted to do a wolf army too, but getting a hold of the codex isn't easy.
> 
> I like the green stuff you have done so far, and the painted model looks good too.
> 
> ...


It was hard to get a codex but I was lucky to nab one when looking about but the new codex will hopefully be out sometime soon and with the release of the collectors Wolf Guard model tomorrow it can't be too far away. Yeah exept after the shadow grey I added alittle space wolf grey to it and highlighted the edges. Then to give some depth I gave it a black wash.

Cheers for the support guys hopefully I can get the rest of the claw basecoated tonight as well as finish Hakon.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Update!

Heres pics of what I've got so far:

Rune priest with BC









RP close up









Almost complete still need to dry brush his fur and hair fortress grey

RP runes









Grey Hunters pack 1









Will be in a drop pod and try to get of a round or two of rapid fireing before getting bloody in the assault. The guys who aren't painted are a bit shiny because I had to strip them <_< they were my first painted wolves two years ago and were horrid but I'll be fixing that shortly k:

Grey Hunters pack 2









these guys are equiped with PLASMA :suicide: this pack stays behind and defends objectives

Army shot









With logan Grimnar and two of the metal scout models

More to come!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Here is a quick shot of my army so far










Still a long way to go but I got some terminators today and plan to get a couple of drop pods soon.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great looking Space wolves you've got there Callum, I especially like your Rune Priest, the effect on the axe looks really good!


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

Good Work there! 

Nice to see more wolfs. Any thoughts of a list?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

always had a fondness for the Wolves of Russ, they were my first marine army back in the day! The more I see of them, the more I want to redo an army of them! Thanks for the inspiration and for presenting some nice looking models!


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Menathorn said:


> Good Work there!
> 
> Nice to see more wolfs. Any thoughts of a list?


Rune priest w/ frost blade/ frag grenades/ storm shield/ wolf tooth necklace 

Venerable dreadnought w/ assault cannon/ heavy flamer 
Drop pod w/ deathwind missile launcher 

9 Grey hunters w/ meltagun/ 2x power weapon/ WGPL/ powerfist/ frag grenades 
Rhino 

6 Grey hunters w/plasma gun 

9 Blood claws w/ 2xpowerfist/ flamer 
Rhino 

4 Scouts w/ meltagun 

This is my 1000 point which I'm taking tomorrow to my local GW for a few games exept as you've all seen I don't have all these models. So I will be proxying the dread, DP, Rhino from my Ultramarines army and the other rhino is a vindicator from my pre-heresy dark angels army. 

My actual army when I buy it all will have 2 drop pods instead of the rhinos.

Thanks for the comments so far guys hopefully I'll have some good battle reports to post.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Your army looks fantastic... you've got some envy heading your way now- my army doesn't look anything like so nice.


A few coments on the army list- try using a multi-melta on the venerable dreadnaught: its worth it purely for giving oponents heart attacks when you blow up that LR they hid away behind cover in the very first turn of the game.
Don't exchange the blood claw's rhino fro a drop pod: BC's and drop pods just don't go together at all well. If you want to do a DP list then grey hunters loaded up with plasma guns, plasma pistols and with a WGPL with a powerfist is the standard. If you do that you probably want to equip the GH with bolters (don't bother mixing bolter+frags... either assault with bp and ccw or RF bolters/plasma and wait to be assaulted)
Also think about giving plasma pistols to the souts- send them OBEL (operate behind enemy lines) and then they turn up turn 2-4 and will blow up any tank the enemy have left behind... or just shread a devy squad.



Personally I just have blood claws in rhinos- race the rhino forward, turn it 180 and blow smoke... next turn you get a 14" charge range from the back of the rhino.
my latest 1500pt list:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31231


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Model wise I can change the 1 grey hunters squad to look like this instead but unless my opponent doesn't mind the a counts as multimelta I'll just have to stick with the assault cannon.

9 Grey hunters w/ meltagun/ 2xplasma pistols/ WGPL/ powerfist/ combi-plasma 
Rhino

I'll use these guys as a more RF gun line and depending on how well the army does tomorrow will decide whether I stick with rhinos or not.

Cheers for the advice Tim/Steve


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

The list looks okey. As said earlier you might want to think over the Dread, I run it with a Multi-Melta in a pod, and there are few things opponents hate as much as getting their hardest tank taken down in turn one. 

Also, If you can find point Wolf scouts are great with some more bling. I usually run them like this: 
6 Wolf Scouts (OBEL) 140pts
2 Power Weapons
2 Plasma Pistols
1 Melta Gun
All have Frags

I know it's a lot of points, but you'll get them back. Either from killing tanks in the back or by beating up a small or weak unit in combat. They are very all purpose. 

When you are getting more pods, don't bother going for Deathwind launchers and have a locator beacon in one of them. With Three pods, you get two down turn one, and the third one hits where you want it turn two. 

Last thing, your Rune priest. Do you have an idea for this guy? If not I think it would be worth more trading him for a Wolf Lord with the same equipment. Might free up some more points.

Yet Ultimately it is all about liking your list when you kill the enemy for the Emperor!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

CallumM27 said:


> 9 Grey hunters w/ meltagun/ 2xplasma pistols/ WGPL/ powerfist/ combi-plasma
> Rhino


Yeah, thats a sweat set-up... only thing I would add is a wolf pelt to the WGPL (I always throw it on anyone capable of taking it and who has a power weapon/fist)- 7A for a basic character with frost blade+bp is just sick.
For 3 Pts it means that you 3A from a charge is 3-4A if you get charged... so if thats your intention its a near beautiful work of art (every SW player I've ever talked with in forums has raved about the,... I'm no different).


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi folks, played my first game with the wolves today and guess what... my local GW doesn't allow FAQs and half the rules for them. My Venerable dreads not allowed an actual drop pod so now I'm saving 55 points and it got very frustrating to the point were I'm goint to paint them up but not use them in a game till the new codex comes out.

Cheers for the advice and comments, more pics to come


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

GW doesn't allow it? Stupid. It is their own creation which they have released an official FAQ for on their webbsite. What reason did they give you?

I am still looking forward for more of your creations!


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

omg:shok: at the moment what a great looking army. Great work on the converson work realy enhance the wulfen feel to ur army. Also I always love seeing a wolf army that has more squads of greyhunters in it than blood clws.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Menathorn said:


> GW doesn't allow it? Stupid. It is their own creation which they have released an official FAQ for on their webbsite. What reason did they give you?
> 
> I am still looking forward for more of your creations!


I'll still be build and painting what I have and add a couple of rhinos but basically at my local GW they said they don't use them. Don't know about other GWs but mine doesn't. I still might play them but once I work out the kinks in my list and figured out the rules which I can use. 

Next conversions will be a wolf guard squad and some GS to the other grey hunters unit which will be buffed up to ten men.

Also I'll try and do a step by step tutorial of how I did the two handed chainsword. (more of them to come :laugh


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

I liked the two handed chain Swords. Please put that one up!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats just totally stupid- I'm guessing if you called nottingham head office then your store manager would get a bollocking.
Official FAQs explain rules that are badly written, just plain wrong, or out of date.

If they wont let you use the FAQ abuse it- you get free drop pods for everything in your army including the ven dread as long as everything can use them from the Drop Pod rules as written in the codex.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not going to do that because it doesn't bother me that much and it effects everyone. The guy who told me said he doen't play his sisters of battle because he can't use the FAQ. Yeah I can abuse it exept I'd get drop pods with no weapons and that technically doesn't exist and can't come in till turn 2.


----------

